# Hi all, from Reading UK



## tomwolfe (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, recently came across the forum and thought I'd get involved! I've been producing music for the last 13 years, and have been working in this field for the last 8. I currently run tomwolfe.co.uk - where I sell a number of sound packs designed for film composition, and I also occasionally score films myself!

Looking forward to getting involved!


----------



## chrisr (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Tom, and welcome - I lived and worked in Reading for several years in my 20's (around the millenium). My first audio engineer job was at a little studio on the Oxford Rd and now more than ever it's looking like a decent town for a London commute with cross-rail happening. Have some very fond memories of the place.


----------



## tomwolfe (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks! Was that Outhouse Studios, just off the Oxford Road? Yeah it is a nice town, pricey being on the edge of London, but got a good soul to it!


----------



## chrisr (Jul 11, 2019)

Nope it was an audio-post place, called Matinee, just near the old swimming pool. They've re-positioned themselves now (some years later) to just serving the foreign voicing/reversioning market, which proved to be their most profitable area of business it seems.

There used to be a _really_ great residential studio just out of town, up at hook-end, but unfortunately it closed in somewhat tragic circumstances. An old friend of mine was the studio manager there for a while - had some fantastic stories about it - from a (seemingly well attended!) naked recording session (as an employee who didn't have any choice about attending, he was allowed to wear shorts) to particular band kicking in the office door one night to steal loose change to score drugs! Long gone now unfortunately - as have many residential studios :(


----------



## tomwolfe (Jul 11, 2019)

Which residential studio was that? There are few very good studios in Reading still, unfortunately a few not so good ones too! I worked for a while and became good friends with the late Martin Rushent at his studio in Upper Basildon, he had lots of great stories about his time running Genetic in Steatley!


----------



## chrisr (Jul 11, 2019)

That was Sarm Hook End, in erm... Hook End  - have heard different things about whether a new studio would rise from the ashes but a quick google search suggests not.

A small world - I know one of Martin's sons, who's also a great musician/producer like his dad was - and even the grandchildren are singing on an (earworm) dance track that's out at the moment -3 generations of musical genius in the family Rushent!


----------



## tomwolfe (Jul 11, 2019)

Interesting! It really is a small world, I know both of his sons too! Extremely talented family, he'd be very proud if he was around to see how well they're all doing!


----------



## chrisr (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm sure he would! As you know the family I'm guessing you may have heard the recent news from LA. This is a public forum so am not about to start airing personal stuff - but drop me a PM if you haven't been in touch with them recently or aren't on FB etc...

I don't think you'll find the PM/messaging system will work for you immediately as a new member but will after some time/posts or something along those lines - don't think it takes too long to kick in. Will stop monopolising the thread now and leave it for some other folks to say hi. Enjoyed quickly listening to a couple of tracks on your site btw.

cheers,
Chris

PS - just googled a couple of places to see what's still there and what's gone since I left: long live - the After Dark Club, Purple Turtle, Global Cafe - RIP: the 3B's, the Battle Inn (unsurprisingly)


----------



## tomwolfe (Jul 12, 2019)

Absolutely love the After Dark - unfortunately it's having a bit of a rough patch at the moment and they've recently had their licence revoked, so I'm not sure it'll be around much longer. Will be a big loss, it's a big part of the music culture around here! As for The Purple Turtle, they keep going from strength to strength, recently had a big renovation and they've bought up the building next door to expand as well!


----------



## topaz (Jul 15, 2019)

Outhouse owned by one of my favorites, John Mitchell, it seems the ding has no end of talent


----------



## tomwolfe (Jul 16, 2019)

topaz said:


> Outhouse owned by one of my favorites, John Mitchell, it seems the ding has no end of talent


Absolutely, that's the man! Definitely one of the best producers around these parts. Not sure what it is about the town, but we do seem to have a lot of talented musicians and producers around here!


----------

